# snow ride every month



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Alaska


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

St. Mary's Glacier


----------



## rehamxela (Jul 20, 2008)

*dubai*

I think there is an indoor ski dome in Dubai!!


----------

